# iPad2 Leather Sleeve Sale ($3.48) at Verizon



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Verizon has a leather sleeve for the iPad2 on sale today. Use the promo code: *CASE30* and it comes down to $3.48.

http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/accessory?action=accessoryDetails&archetypeId=1233


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks got one!


----------

